# [emerge] erreur interne du compilateur [Résolu]

## mysix

Si quelqu'un a une idée   :Shocked: 

C'est le paquet poppler qui fait des spécialités   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] Yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 5) app-text/poppler-0.14.5

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/poppler-0.14.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 5 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.25, 0.69, 1.63

 * Package:    app-text/poppler-0.14.5

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: reavertm@gentoo.org kde@gentoo.org,printing@gentoo.org

 * USE:        abiword amd64 cairo cxx elibc_glibc jpeg kernel_linux lcms multilib png userland_GNU utils xpdf-headers

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking poppler-0.14.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5_build"

cmake -C /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DBUILD_GTK_TESTS=OFF -DBUILD_QT4_TESTS=OFF -DBUILD_CPP_TESTS=OFF -DWITH_Qt3=OFF -DENABLE_SPLASH=ON -DENABLE_ZLIB=ON -DENABLE_abiword=ON -DENABLE_ABIWORD=ON -DENABLE_Abiword=ON -DENABLE_LIBCURL=OFF -DENABLE_CPP=ON -DENABLE_LIBOPENJPEG=OFF -DENABLE_lcms=ON -DENABLE_LCMS=ON -DENABLE_Lcms=ON -DENABLE_utils=ON -DENABLE_UTILS=ON -DENABLE_Utils=ON -DENABLE_XPDF_HEADERS=ON -DWITH_cairo=ON -DWITH_CAIRO=ON -DWITH_Cairo=ON -DWITH_GTK=ON -DWITH_jpeg=ON -DWITH_JPEG=ON -DWITH_Jpeg=ON -DWITH_png=ON -DWITH_PNG=ON -DWITH_Png=ON -DWITH_qt4=OFF -DWITH_QT4=OFF -DWITH_Qt4=OFF -DUSE_EXCEPTIONS=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5

loading initial cache file /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake

-- The C compiler identification is GNU

-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -- works

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info

-- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -- works

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info

-- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done

-- Performing Test GCC_HAS_AS_NEEDED

-- Performing Test GCC_HAS_AS_NEEDED - Success

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H

-- Looking for include files CMAKE_HAVE_PTHREAD_H - found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthreads - not found

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread

-- Looking for pthread_create in pthread - found

-- Found Threads: TRUE

-- Found Freetype: /usr/lib64/libfreetype.so

-- checking for module 'fontconfig'

--   found fontconfig, version 2.8.0

-- Found Fontconfig: /usr/lib64/libfontconfig.so

-- Found JPEG: /usr/lib64/libjpeg.so

-- Found ZLIB: /usr/include (found version "1.2.3")

-- Found PNG: /usr/lib64/libpng.so

-- checking for module 'cairo>=1.8.4'

--   found cairo, version 1.10.2

-- Found Cairo: /usr/lib64/libcairo.so (Required is at least version "1.8.4")

-- checking for modules 'glib-2.0>=2.18;gobject-2.0>=2.18'

--   found glib-2.0, version 2.26.1

--   found gobject-2.0, version 2.26.1

-- Found GLib: gobject-2.0;gthread-2.0;rt;glib-2.0

-- checking for module 'gdk-2.0'

--   found gdk-2.0, version 2.22.1

-- Found GDK: gdk-x11-2.0;pangocairo-1.0;gdk_pixbuf-2.0;m;pango-1.0;cairo;gobject-2.0;gmodule-2.0;png14;gthread-2.0;rt;glib-2.0

-- checking for modules 'gtk+-2.0>=2.14;gdk-pixbuf-2.0;gthread-2.0;gio-2.0'

--   found gtk+-2.0, version 2.22.1

--   found gdk-pixbuf-2.0, version 2.22.1

--   found gthread-2.0, version 2.26.1

--   found gio-2.0, version 2.26.1

-- Found GTK: gtk-x11-2.0;gdk-x11-2.0;atk-1.0;pangoft2-1.0;pangocairo-1.0;cairo;pango-1.0;freetype;fontconfig;gdk_pixbuf-2.0;m;png14;gio-2.0;gobject-2.0;gmodule-2.0;gthread-2.0;rt;glib-2.0

-- Performing Test ICONV_SECOND_ARGUMENT_IS_CONST

-- Performing Test ICONV_SECOND_ARGUMENT_IS_CONST - Failed

-- Found Iconv: /usr/lib64/libc.so

-- Found LibXml2: /usr/lib64/libxml2.so

-- checking for module 'lcms'

--   found lcms, version 1.19

-- Found lcms version 1.19, /usr/lib64/liblcms.so

-- Looking for include files HAVE_DLFCN_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_DLFCN_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_FCNTL_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_FCNTL_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_INTTYPES_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_INTTYPES_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_MEMORY_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_MEMORY_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STDINT_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STDINT_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STDLIB_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STDLIB_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STRINGS_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STRINGS_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STRING_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_STRING_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_SYS_MMAN_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_SYS_MMAN_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_SYS_STAT_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_SYS_STAT_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H - found

-- Looking for include files HAVE_UNISTD_H

-- Looking for include files HAVE_UNISTD_H - found

-- Looking for fseek64

-- Looking for fseek64 - not found

-- Looking for fseeko

-- Looking for fseeko - found

-- Looking for ftell64

-- Looking for ftell64 - not found

-- Looking for gmtime_r

-- Looking for gmtime_r - found

-- Looking for gettimeofday

-- Looking for gettimeofday - found

-- Looking for localtime_r

-- Looking for localtime_r - found

-- Looking for popen

-- Looking for popen - found

-- Looking for mkstemp

-- Looking for mkstemp - found

-- Looking for mkstemps

-- Looking for mkstemps - found

-- Performing Test HAVE_DIRENT_H

-- Performing Test HAVE_DIRENT_H - Success

-- Performing Test HAVE_NDIR_H

-- Performing Test HAVE_NDIR_H - Failed

-- Performing Test HAVE_SYS_DIR_H

-- Performing Test HAVE_SYS_DIR_H - Success

-- Performing Test HAVE_SYS_NDIR_H

-- Performing Test HAVE_SYS_NDIR_H - Failed

-- Looking for nanosleep

-- Looking for nanosleep - found

Building Poppler with support for:

  font configuration:   fontconfig

  splash output:        yes

  cairo output:         yes

  abiword output:       yes

  qt wrapper:           no

  qt4 wrapper:          no

  glib wrapper:         yes

    use GDK:            yes

  cpp wrapper:          yes

  use gtk-doc:          not supported with this CMake build system

  use libjpeg:          yes

  use libpng:           yes

  use zlib:             yes

  use curl:             no

  use libopenjpeg:      no

  use cms:              yes

  command line utils:   yes

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=amdfam10 -O2 -mabm -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse4a -mabm -march=amdfam10 -pipe

C++             -Wall -Wno-write-strings -ansi -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Woverloaded-virtual -fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=amdfam10 -O2 -mabm -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse4a -mabm -march=amdfam10 -pipe

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

CMake Warning: The variable, 'BUILD_QT4_TESTS', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'CMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'ENABLE_Abiword', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'ENABLE_Lcms', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'ENABLE_Utils', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'ENABLE_abiword', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'ENABLE_lcms', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'ENABLE_utils', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_CAIRO', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_Jpeg', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_Png', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_QT4', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_cairo', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_jpeg', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_png', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_qt4', specified manually, was not used during the generation.

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5_build

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5_build"

make -j7 -l7

Scanning dependencies of target poppler

[  0%] [  1%] [  2%] [  2%] [  3%] [  3%] [  4%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/gfile.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/gmempp.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooHash.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooList.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooString.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/gmem.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooTimer.cc.o

[  5%] [  5%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/FixedPoint.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/PNGWriter.cc.o

[  6%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/JpegWriter.cc.o

[  7%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/ImgWriter.cc.o

[  7%] [  8%] Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/gstrtod.cc.o

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/fofi/FoFiBase.cc.o

[  9%] /var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/GooHash.cc: In member function ‘int GooHash::hash(GooString*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/GooHash.cc:369: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooHash.cc.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

Building CXX object CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/fofi/FoFiEncodings.cc.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/GooList.cc: In member function ‘void GooList::append(GooList*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/GooList.cc:58: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooList.cc.o] Erreur 1

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/gfile.cc: In function ‘char* getLine(char*, int, FILE*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/gfile.cc:580: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/gfile.cc.o] Erreur 1

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/gstrtod.cc: In function ‘double gstrtod(const char*, char**)’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/gstrtod.cc:147: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/gstrtod.cc.o] Erreur 1

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/GooString.cc: In member function ‘int GooString::cmp(GooString*) const’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/goo/GooString.cc:700: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/goo/GooString.cc.o] Erreur 1

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/fofi/FoFiBase.cc: In member function ‘Guint FoFiBase::getUVarBE(int, int, GBool*)’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5/fofi/FoFiBase.cc:174: erreur interne du compilateur: Instruction non permise

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/fofi/FoFiBase.cc.o] Erreur 1

make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/poppler.dir/all] Erreur 2

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: app-text/poppler-0.14.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3109:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line  843:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  309:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1214:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line  862:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/poppler-0.14.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/poppler-0.14.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/poppler-0.14.5/work/poppler-0.14.5'

```

Pour ma config :

```
Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1100T_Processor-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 11 Mar 2011 13:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r2, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36.1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=amdfam10 -O2 -mabm -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse4a -mabm -march=amdfam10 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-fomit-frame-pointer -mtune=amdfam10 -O2 -mabm -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -msse4a -mabm -march=amdfam10 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=7 --load-average=7.0 --with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_CH.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j7 -l7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/dottout"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl alsa amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dmx dri dvd extras fontconfig fortran fuse gd gdbm gdu gnome gpm gtk iconv icu iphone ipv6 jadetex java jpeg mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png policykit ppds pppd python readline session sqlite sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd threads tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode winbind xml xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias auth_digest" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fbdev radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Last edited by mysix on Fri Mar 11, 2011 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

T'as essayé sans les cflags de racer ? Genre avec un sage "-O2 -pipe -march=amdfam10" (qui suffit amplement)

-fomit-frame-pointer c'est inutile voire déconseillé en 64bit au passage.

----------

## mysix

même sans mes flags de "racer" ca ne fonctionne pas.

une autre idée ?   :Laughing: 

Concernant mes flags, tout ce que j'ai mis, c'est en relation avec les possibilités de mon matériel. Après si tu dis que c'est mieux de ne pas mettre, à quoi servent ces flags   :Question: 

----------

## mysix

Ca fonctionne maintenant. Allez savoir pourquoi xD

----------

## xaviermiller

ET que s'est-il passé pour que ça marche ?

----------

## Leander256

 *mysix wrote:*   

> même sans mes flags de "racer" ca ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> une autre idée ?  
> 
> Concernant mes flags, tout ce que j'ai mis, c'est en relation avec les possibilités de mon matériel. Après si tu dis que c'est mieux de ne pas mettre, à quoi servent ces flags  

 

La plupart de ces flags sont inutiles puisqu'ils sont activés par -march et -mtune. Ça se vérifie comme ça:

```
$ touch vide.c

$ gcc -v -Q vide.c

...

options passed:  -v vide.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -mtune=generic

 -march=x86-64

options enabled:  -falign-loops -fargument-alias

...

$ gcc -v -Q -march=native vide.c

...

options passed:  -v vide.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=core2 -mcx16 -msahf

 -maes -mpclmul -mpopcnt -msse4.2 --param l1-cache-size=32 --param

 l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=3072 -mtune=core2

options enabled:  -falign-loops -fargument-alias

...

 -mpclmul -mpopcnt -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4

 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mssse3 -mtls-direct-seg-refs

...

```

Un conseil donc: laisse GCC rajouter les flags automatiquement avec le -march, et si ta version de GCC le supporte utilise -march=native, qui détecte automatiquement ton CPU. Par contre si geekounet veut bien expliquer ce qu'il a contre -fomit-frame-pointer ça m'intéresse.

Et si ton erreur interne de compilateur a disparu du jour au lendemain, tu devrais te poser des questions sur la fiabilité de ton matériel.

----------

## geekounet

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Par contre si geekounet veut bien expliquer ce qu'il a contre -fomit-frame-pointer ça m'intéresse.

 

J'ai rien contre, mais c'est juste inutile en x86_64, c'est actif par défaut avec les -Ox, étant donné que ça ne gène pas au debugging (contrairement au x86). Par contre, c'est -momit-leaf-frame-pointer qui est en fait déconseillé, pour les problèmes de perfs que ça peut causer. (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml).

----------

